# jcgriff2



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

A promotion is in order , say Hi to our newest Mentor *jcgriff2*


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Well done jcgriff2


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

congratulations


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

*Congratulations* :4-clap::4-clap::4-cheers::4-cheers:


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Many congrats - and quick work!!


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Congratulations. :4-clap:


----------



## Dunedin (Jul 19, 2007)

Well done JC


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

Congratulations :4-clap:


----------



## ashumann12 (Mar 18, 2007)




----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Congratulations


----------



## OldGrayGary (Jun 29, 2006)

Just got back into town . . . and noticed this thread: nice work! I always enjoy reading your posts.

Congratulations!
. . . Gary


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

Congratulations, JC! :smile:


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Congratultions on the promotion. A well deserved one indeed :4-clap::4-clap:. Keep up the good work.


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

*congrats*


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Hi Geekgirl, simpswr, dai, JohnthePilot, Glaswegian, eneles, Dunedin, justpassingby, ashumann12, carsey, OldGrayGary, Zazula, Go The Power, and speedster123 - *

I cannot thank you enough for this recognition and your congratulatory wishes. I am truly touched.

Never in my life have I found myself surrounded by such talented individuals as yourselves and others that I find within TSF. I thoroughly enjoy the absolute fact that when I request help in an area not so familiar to me that I receive immediate and knowledgeable assistance. This is awesome.

Thanks. . .

JC


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

OldGrayGary said:


> Just got back into town . . . and noticed this thread: nice work! I always enjoy reading your posts.
> 
> Congratulations!
> . . . Gary





Hi Gary. . .

I've been told by a few that it actually is good "betime" reading! :laugh:

Seriously, though - Thank You!

JC


----------



## KoosHopeloos (Nov 3, 2004)

@ jcgriff2: Congrats!


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi *KoosHopeloos* -

Thanks. . .

JC


----------



## sandman55 (May 28, 2005)

Congrats :4-clap: :4-clap:


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi *sandman55* -

Thank you. . .

JC

p.s. I saw the beach area images - beautiful area!


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Congratulations on the promotion .. :4-cheers: work well done !!


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Appreciated very much, *Done_Fishin* -

Thanks. . .

JC


----------

